# Hi there



## Naich (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi people !, name is Nathan been married 5 years now and been with partner for 7 got two beautiful kids !, just thought I’ll join as I see I have a few issues like most of us do !


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Welcome. How can we help?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

A big welcome Nathan! What’s going on in your world?


----------



## Buffer (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello brother, lots of knowledgeable people here to help.
Buffer


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hello and welcome to TAM.


----------

